# Hangers broke my Chit!!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

They said they rode it down to the bottom of the stairwell!!! And nobody got hurt !! So I'm good with That!! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Good thing noone was hurt:thumbsup: When one of those break its usually a bad story that follows


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Charge them for a new one,,, they broke it.:whistling2:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Never seen that before and I use those daily. First thing I will inspect tomorrow! Glad the boys are OK.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Charge them for a new one,,, they broke it.:whistling2:


Get this .. Turns out he has his own split plank !!! 


He says don't worry about it Rick I'll bring mine tomorrow ! ....:blink:


All these years i've gone out of my way to make sure they have a walk plank and ladder for the stair wells !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gopherstateguy said:


> Never seen that before and I use those daily. First thing I will inspect tomorrow! Glad the boys are OK.


That plank is a good 20 years old ... And my hangers are Big boys!


Yes! When He called and told me the plank broke ...I asked ..Did anyone get hurt ? He said no! But we need 10 more sheets on this house. 


The fall didn't phase him a bit !!! He just want's to get the job done and get paid!!! 

Drywallers Are a tough breed !! :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Now you know. Tell them to bring their own planks and ladders, when it's required.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like a Werner plank. I'll bet they were way over the max load.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That looks like a Werner plank. I'll bet they were way over the max load.


It was a good one!!! Paid for itself many times over!


[Psst....! ] I think I can fix It! Don't tell OSHA!! :whistling2:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't even want to say what we used twenty years ago. It wasn't aluminum and I would not step on it today. Let alone with two guys and a full sheet!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> It was a good one!!! Paid for itself many times over!
> 
> 
> [Psst....! ] I think I can fix It! Don't tell OSHA!! :whistling2:


 Come on Rick, Really? Next time it might be you. Just pony up and buy another one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Come on Rick, Really? Next time it might be you. Just pony up and buy another one.


I'm a buck forty five...I can walk a knotty 2x6 and not worry about it too much.... but yeah! I'm going to pony up this weekend..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Come on Rick, Really? Next time it might be you. Just pony up and buy another one.


....:thumbsup:


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

Metal just give up all the sudden. With wood at least you got warning, you'll hear it and feel it. That been said the convenience of the metal plank is hard to beat...good thing nobody got hurt


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

What a luck!


----------

